# Summer Is Coming - Keep Your Dog Cool



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I got an email today from our local dog bakery with some great info that I wanted to pass along:

The lifesaving Web site www.MyDogIsCool.com is a free, friendly resource to help spread the word about the dangers of leaving dogs in hot cars. Resources include: 

"It's hot!" fliers that people can leave on a windshield if they see a dog unattended in a hot car.

Thanks,
Jean

PS - please spread the word!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are great signs! I wonder if they make those in the magnetic type stickers like that yellow one! I have magnetic ones on my car now and that would be a nice touch to add on! Great tip for advising people not to leave their dogs in the car! We have only had a couple warm days but so funny you bring this up, walking to petco on Saturday, there were two dogs a GSD and Golden in the car (truck front actually) and so strange petco allows dogs in the store! Well there are other stores there too but they were parked by petco! People are strange sometimes! I could see them leaving their poor dogs in the heated car! I needed that poster for that car! Even though it wasn't summer hot it was still warm enough for no coat!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

This is one of my biggest paranoias when it comes to summer days, I have a black suv and a dark grey dog that overheats very easily. It gets in the 90's during summertime and is extremely humid, I honestly wont even leave him in the car for 5 mins with windows down to run to use the restroom at a gas station because I dont want to risk it. 
About 3 years ago, when I just had Uno for couple months, I asked my mom to watch him while I was in school and she decided to take him with her while she was running errands, she locked him in the car and went shopping!! when she finally came back, there was a woman standing outside her car that confronted her about leaving him in a hot vehicle, she threated to call the cops on her. Of course my mom got all defensive. When she got home and told me this, I was so angry at her that I havent left Uno in her possesion since, but I think she's learned her lesson. I would have done the same thing as that woman if I saw a dog panting heavily inside a car.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs want to go everywhere with me on my days off and fortunately we don't get a whole lot of really hot days here but even anything above 60 in a car can get warm.
If I have to run into the store or something like that I just leave my car running with the air conditioner on, nobody dares tries to get into my car and take off with it, those dogs think that is their car. LOL Haha..........................................


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

This is such a big deal to me, living in Las Vegas, it's already super hot, and I'm amazed at how many dogs I see in cars already! I confronted a woman who came out of PetCo to go back to her car- and her Newfie was in there without the windows cracked! And she was in a store she could have taken the dog into!!! 

We bought a "Misty Mate" for Annie because she gets hot so easily being a Boxer. We've only had it one weekend so far, and I turn it on when they're outside playing, and she goes and stands in front of it every 10 minutes or so to cool off. It's been a big hit for outside playtime.

Meijer: Misty Mate Twist and Mist Outdoor Mister


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Boy am I glad there are other people who leave their cars running - I always do that when I've got my dog with me. I was on holiday up in Illinois last year and had to go into this shop to pick something up. My dog was with me (as always), so, left the engine running, turned on the A/C full bore, handbraked, parked car in front of a tree so if the unthinkable happened the car would only go so far. Came out 10 mins later to a lady screaming at me about leaving a dog in the car in hot weather. I totally understood where she was coming from but she obviously didn't notice the car was running and wouldn't listen to me when I tried to explain. Got in the car, 68deg, had to open the windows to warm up. 
If I ever saw a dog locked in a car in the summer sun, no engine running, I'd think I'd also be rather confrontational.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Mar 31, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> My dogs want to go everywhere with me on my days off and fortunately we don't get a whole lot of really hot days here but even anything above 60 in a car can get warm.
> If I have to run into the store or something like that I just leave my car running with the air conditioner on, nobody dares tries to get into my car and take off with it, those dogs think that is their car. LOL Haha..........................................


I'd be afraid of them taking off in my car and taking my dog! Cars can be replaced but Koda can't!!

I like to take him places but living in the South, that's really not an option from April to October. Better safe than sorry.

- Jean


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I totally understand that thought, if I had another breed of dog say like yours I probably wouldn't bring them with me on questionable days but people think my dogs will eat them and the way they bark trying to protect their car is hilarious, because they would just lick them if they got in.:biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> If I have to run into the store or something like that I just leave my car running with the air conditioner on, nobody dares tries to get into my car and take off with it, those dogs think that is their car. LOL Haha..........................................


I've left my car running for a few minutes with the dogs before. 
I'm not really concerned about anyone trying to run with my car, because with Champ in there, if someone can get in that car, and drive it away with their face still attached.... heck, they DESERVE that car! lol.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I've left my car running for a few minutes with the dogs before.
> I'm not really concerned about anyone trying to run with my car, because with Champ in there, if someone can get in that car, and drive it away with their face still attached.... heck, they DESERVE that car! lol.


LOL! That's totally how it was with our Rottie, Kodi. He took his job of protecting his house, family, and car very seriously...LOL.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

GoldenGirl said:


> I'd be afraid of them taking off in my car and taking my dog! Cars can be replaced but Koda can't!!
> 
> I like to take him places but living in the South, that's really not an option from April to October. Better safe than sorry.
> 
> - Jean


Firstly, thanks GoldenGirl for bringing up this very timely topic! :biggrin:

Like Jean, here in FL I only feel comfortable leaving our GSP in the car with the windows open in the middle of Winter.

However, often after running the dog in a nearby conservation area, I pass the grocery store knowing that I really need to get stuff, but opt to go home first to drop the dog off, THEN come back for groceries. 

The fact is that we installed an external keypad on the car to lock/unlock it & I could very safely leave the car/a/c running AND the doors LOCKED with no problem. I would just need to key in the code & voila, back in the car. Or I could simply carry the extra set of keys with me.

FYI, I also wanted to remind owners when running you dog at this time of the year (& in Summer) to make sure you have water to give them. If he hasn't found some puddles/ponds to cool off in I also wet our dog underneath to help cool him down.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

This is SUCH an important topic. Just this past weekend, here in Dallas, a toddler left in a car died from the heat. It is legal here for Fire or Police to break out windows of any vehicle left with either pet or child inside. It doesn't have to be hot out at all for a car to heat to dangerous levels in JUST MINUTES. Personally, I would never leave my dogs in the car at almost any time of year here.


----------

